# you can buy your fishing license early



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/wildlif...-hunting-and-trapping-licenses-on-sale-feb-22

COLUMBUS, OH - Ohio&#8217;s 2014-2015 fishing, hunting and trapping licenses will be available for purchase beginning Saturday, Feb. 22, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR).



Ohio&#8217;s 2014-2015 licenses will be valid immediately upon purchase through Feb. 28, 2015. Ohio&#8217;s 2013-2014 licenses are valid through Feb. 28, 2014. White-tailed deer and fall wild turkey hunting permits will go on sale later in 2014.



The prices for Ohio&#8217;s hunting, fishing and trapping licenses and permits are unchanged from 2013-2014.



Licenses and permits can be purchased online at wildohio.com and at hundreds of participating agents throughout the state. A complete list of participating license sales agents can be found at wildohio.com. Mobile fishing licenses will also be available beginning Saturday, Feb. 22.



Ohio&#8217;s 2014-2015 licenses include a transaction receipt and effective dates that match the fishing, hunting or trapping season. Licenses and permits are printed on plain white paper that is not waterproof. Licenses and permits will be printed with additional information relevant to the license or permit purchased.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder. I might stop by the BPS today and see if I can pick them up. Not that I will be fishing anytime soon. But I will be out today to see what the GMR looks like. Looks pretty impressive on the hydrological report.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder Trailbreaker.

I'll get mine online, I can make multiple copies and have them in my bag, yak, boat and truck. Don't have to worry about forgetting or losing it that way.


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks for the info trailbreaker, i'll go on line also. Good idea backlashed on making extra copies


----------



## OrangeRay (Jul 16, 2011)

What's a "fishing license"? Some James Bond thing or what? I catch plenty of fish and I don't think I've ever heard of it.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Orange Ray, I know you are joking, so this isn't in response to your post. I had my kayak out fishing on the Ohio a couple days ago, and I got checked for a fishing license for the first time in my life. I just registered my kayak (had it over a year) a couple days before because I had heard officers had been out. Even though it was annoying to be taken away from fishing briefly, I was kind of happy to finally feel like the license served a purpose.


----------



## OrangeRay (Jul 16, 2011)

Joking aside thanks for the reminder!! I knew there was something important I was supposed to remember to do every Feb. This must have been what my wife was subtly trying to remind me of a couple of Fridays ago.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i got my fishing regulation it says march first...why are they selling them early for


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

E_Lin said:


> Thanks for the reminder. I might stop by the BPS today and see if I can pick them up. Not that I will be fishing anytime soon. But I will be out today to see what the GMR looks like. Looks pretty impressive on the hydrological report.


70.2... that's really high


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

trailbreaker said:


> i got my fishing regulation it says march first...why are they selling them early for


If you want to fish really early in the morning on March 1st, it would be tough to find a place that sells them at 5 AM.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

GarrettMyers said:


> If you want to fish really early in the morning on March 1st, it would be tough to find a place that sells them at 5 AM.


meijer walmart


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Just bought mine,tried a few days ago and they weren't available yet. One less thing to remember now.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

backlashed said:


> Thanks for the reminder Trailbreaker.
> 
> I'll get mine online, I can make multiple copies and have them in my bag, yak, boat and truck. Don't have to worry about forgetting or losing it that way.


Yep. I also save the PDF file it generates for ya JUST IN CASE! Can always reprint from that if you need.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Yep. I also save the PDF file it generates for ya JUST IN CASE! Can always reprint from that if you need.[/QUOTE
> Just found out yesterday all they need is your ss#. Buddy was checked at dc and didnt have a copy. The computer the gw had wasnt working so he simply called it in... no issues...


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Yep. I also save the PDF file it generates for ya JUST IN CASE! Can always reprint from that if you need.


You might also want to email it to yourself in the event that your cell phone takes a plunge and you need to find the digital copy using someone else's phone.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

GarrettMyers said:


> If you want to fish really early in the morning on March 1st, it would be tough to find a place that sells them at 5 AM.


New ones are available now,altleast thast what the ranger said when we were checked yesterday. Sorry if info is alrwady here i havent read all the thread


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Probably go and get mine and the wifes today or tomorrow. 

As far as the GMR's levels, I just gotta ask one thing. Where are all the low dams!? I went to check out the gmr yesterday in D town and boy is that yohoo flowing! The dam I was at, there is a wall about 6' higher then the dam and a 4' metal rail on its edge. Let's just say I could only see top 1' of rail. 

Only evidence of any dam being there was the churning water and logs bouncing around in dam current. Short of the bubbling, there wasn't any level difference between upper and lower sections! At this dam, its right under I75 where they're replacing the bridge right across the art museum. There's a couple of semi trailers that were in about 1 fow. So if you see one floating down stream, you know where its from!

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i spoke to bass pro in rossford the girl said the DNR allowed licnese to be sold early... can't be used til sat the first that's confusing if someone was new at it


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Got mine this morning along with my Ky. I'm now legally ready to go.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

trailbreaker said:


> i spoke to bass pro in rossford the girl said the DNR allowed licnese to be sold early... can't be used til sat the first that's confusing if someone was new at it


They've always sold them a few weeks early. They used to go on sale on the 15th every year. It was my "birthday tradition" to go buy mine every year.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

Bought mine online last night. Saved PDF. Shows its effective date as 2/23/14 to 2/28/15. Not that it matters too much since, I have last years. Don't know if the following portion is new, but just like an insurance card, you can provide your "electronic" copy. Or so the email sent states...

"A copy of your license is attached: You may print this license or store it as an electronic copy on your mobile device. Ohio Revised Code requires that a paper copy or image stored on your mobile device must be carried on your person while engaged in the activities requiring the license."


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Dirty Mudskipper said:


> Bought mine online last night. Saved PDF. Shows its effective date as 2/23/14 to 2/28/15. Not that it matters too much since, I have last years. Don't know if the following portion is new, but just like an insurance card, you can provide your "electronic" copy. Or so the email sent states...
> 
> "A copy of your license is attached: You may print this license or store it as an electronic copy on your mobile device. Ohio Revised Code requires that a paper copy or image stored on your mobile device must be carried on your person while engaged in the activities requiring the license."


That's the first I've seen that an electronic copy was allowed. When they first started the online license sales, a buddy of mine got checked while rabbit hunting and didn't have the paper copy. The wildlife officer called in to his dispatch and they verified that he had bought a license, but he had to cease hunting until he showed proof at a wildlife office. He was also issued a written warning that was excused upon submitting the printed license.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

A little trick I did last year was buy some small laminating pockets at wallyworld and I used my wifes ceramic flat iron for her hair (the ones that look like salad tongs with heat pads ) to laminate my license. The trick was to keep the temp low and keep the flat iron moving at a steady pace.
heres a link to the laminating pockets I used.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Scotch-Th...a5b&bucket_id=irsbucket013&findingMethod=p13n


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Bought mine Saturday morning at local bait store, they laminated it for me cost a buck, worth it.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I just go to Staples & have them laminate it for something like $ 1.50 per laminating sheet; you can fit several copies of an Ohio license in 1 sheet & keep them in different locations. 
I usually buy an Indiana Non-Resident license & do the same, their license is a little bigger but you can fit the Ohio & the Indiana license in the same sheet. 
This year I'm thinking about buying a KY Non-Res too&#8230;
I better catch some good fish this year; I could have a small fortune wrapped up in license fees.


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

Bought mine online today. Unlike you rich guys, I did not get mine laminated. I just used clear packing tape that I have laying around. Folded the license in half, put a couple of strips of packing tape on each side to completely cover the paper and cut to size. Instant laminate.....

Oh yeah, also saved a couple of copies in the filing cabinet just in case I lose it.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the post, TB. I just bought mine online and probably would have forgotten had I not seen this thread. I took Coangler's advice and saved a bunch of pictures of the license to store on my phone just in case I get stopped by DNR.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

HOUSE said:


> Thanks for the post, TB. I just bought mine online and probably would have forgotten had I not seen this thread. I took Coangler's advice and saved a bunch of pictures of the license to store on my phone just in case I get stopped by DNR.


That's a situation I want to avoid as well. That was cool the officer ended up calling to headquarters to verify that coangler was legit. Probably could have done that before the cavity search though. I don't know any guys who keep their license there...


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

got both of mine the other day


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

GarrettMyers said:


> Probably could have done that before the cavity search though. I don't know any guys who keep their license there...


I usually store it there when I fish in Kentucky. Those boys always seem to want to "start" there.


----------

